# Public Works License



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anyone applied
For a public works license in NJ?
Has it been worth it ?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You might have to have an envelope for Paulie each week, better not be short kid!!


----------

